# Das erste Boot und viele Fragen



## Andre´ (17. Oktober 2017)

Hi Leute 

Meine Kumpels haben sich ein Boot gekauft ( 5,7 auf 2,1 Meter, 50 Ps 2Takter, beladen ca 1300 Kilo schwer ) und ich helfe Ihnen ein bisschen beim basteln, ich will ja auch mal mitfahren . Es ist kein reines Angelboot soll aber natürlich auch dafür genutzt werden. Hauptsächlich wird wohl im Süsswasser ( Stauseen ) geangelt. 
Da ich aber leider noch nie ein Boot besessen habe würde ich gerne ein paar Fragen an Euch stellen und hoffe ein paar nette Antworten zu erhalten. 

1. 
Das Boot hat keine Rutenhalter, die müssen wir erst noch kaufen. Irgendwann wollten wir mal damit auf die Ostsee zum schleppen auf Lachs, sollte also schon was ordentliches sein. 
Gibt es da Kaufempfehlungen, drehbar wäre vielleicht nicht so schlecht 
 bzw hab ich was auf Ebay gefunden aber ob das taugt ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABS-Bootsrut...er-/182370362277?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275


2. 
Würden wir gerne zum angeln zusätzlich einen E Motor anbringen der eine Ankerfunktion hat. Mittig am Heck ist logischerweise der 2 Takter, kann man den daneben setzten oder an den Bug ? 
Bzw geht das überhaupt ? Bzw welche Leistung müsste so ein Motor denn haben damit er das Boot auch bissi Bewegen und halten kann  ? 

3. 
Fehlt auch noch eine Ankerwinde und ein Anker. 
Wieviel Kilo müsste denn so ein Anker haben damit er das Boot halten kann und was für eine Ankerwinde nimmt man denn da ? 
Da gibt es ja Preisspannen die unglaublich sind. Muss kein Highend sein, aber halt was taugen. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Vorschlag. 

Über generelle Tips freuen wir uns natürlich auch, wie gesagt erstes Boot und so ....

Ich hoffe ein alter Hase oder jemand der was von der Materie versteht hilft uns ein bisschen, wir wären wirklich dankbar 

Gruss

Andre


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

70 cm Tiefgang?
Da scheint mir bei den sonstigen Daten aber sehr viel..

Haste evtl. mal Bootsmarke/Typ und/oder Fotos?


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Ähm... In den meisten (Stau)seen sind keine 2-Takter erlaubt...


----------



## Andre´ (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Hi Jungs, danke für das erste Interesse. 

Das Boot ist ein altes Shetland Gfk. 
Der Motor ist ein 50 Ps Evinrude  aus 2006 ( ecotech oder so ) und bekommt Bodenseezulassung, sollte also schon auf vielen Seen erlaubt sein.
Tiefgang hab ich falsch verstanden, das sind keine 70 cm. Da hab ich gerade nachgefragt. das Nehm ich oben raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

das ist das Shetland 570, denk ich, müsste so um 30 - 40 cm Tiefgang haben.
https://www.google.de/search?q=shet...hVQPFAKHVVXD9wQ9QEINTAE#imgrc=TOTsia0FR85LpM:

50 PS untere Grenze..

Bodenseezulassung sagt nix über Talsperren aus - weil meist mit Trinkwasser verknüpft, sind dort Verbrenner oft komplett verboten.

Da das ein Kajütboot ist, dürfte auch das normale anbringen am Bug zum vertikalen eher schwierig sein, der Platz in der Plicht ist auch nicht üppig zum Angeln. 

Dürfte nicht einfach werden..


----------



## Andre´ (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Am öftesten wird wohl an der Bleilochtalsperre geangelt und dort wird der Motor zugelassen soweit alles in Ordnung ist, das wurde mit dem Verantortlichen abgeklärt. Bei anderen Gewässern muss man sich dann halt mal schlau machen.

Und ja , so eines ist das thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

ok, Bleiloch geht.
Boot taugt auch für Ostsee.

Beste Rutenhalter etc. weiss ich nicht.

Haben wir aber schon Threads gehabt, wo sich welche so Teile gebastelt hatten. 

Bez. Anker ist nicht so einfach, weil auch vom Typ des Ankers abhängig. 

Da haste auch ne Tabelle dabei zum gucken:
http://www.12seemeilen.de/blog/anker-fuers-boot/

Aber auch klare Ansage, dass die Frage, welcher Anker sich für welches Boot eignet, am Ende  ganz alleine vom Skipper abhängt....


----------



## Andre´ (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Guter link , danke dir


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

immer gerne


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

/Offtopic
https://www.bodenseekreis.de/filead...zulassung/liste_benzinmotoren_schifffahrt.pdf
Da ist kein einziger 2-Takter drin; auch Euer Evinrude nicht...
/Offtopic


----------



## Andre´ (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Da steht das doch in der ersten Zeile, Zitat.

Ottomotoren bis einschließlich 74,0 kW Leistung (100 PS) müssen für die Neuzulassung oder den Ersatz entweder die Grenzwerte gemäß BSO Stufe 1, BSO Stufe 2 (Nachweis
durch Vorlage eines Abgastypenprüfzertifikat) oder diejenige der EU-Sportbootrichtlinie für 4-Taktmotoren (Nachweis durch Vorlage einer CE-Konformitätserklärung) erfüllen.

Dazu musst du den Motor auf Abgaswerte checken lassen und die sind laut der zuständigen Behörde soweit in Ordnung dass es bei der Zulassung  keine Probleme geben wird. 
Aber wie gesagt, darum geht es mir auch gar nicht bei dem thread. Aber danke für Deinen Einwand


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Zu deinem Punkt 2  - E-Motor mit Ankerfunktion

Bei der Bootsgrößße kommt fast nur ein 24V Motor mit 80lbs in Frage.
Ich selber habe ein Rana17 - und einen 55lbs eMotor --> und ich gucke mich nach einem Stärkeren um.

Die Ankerfunktion kommt jedoch meist nur bei Bugmotoren zum Einsatz.


Ein Tipp noch - bei dem Bootsgewicht muss viel Augenmerk auf den Trailer gelegt werden. Die Winde muss ausreichend Dimensioniert sein und es können da fast nicht genug Bug-Rollen verbaut werden.

Das Trailern muss auch von einer Person alleine gut handlebar sein.

Falls es auch mal am Meer zum Einsatz kommt - achtet bei allen aufbauten auf Rostbeständigkeit.


----------



## Andre´ (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Danke für die Hilfe McGill. Könnte man also den EMotor an den Bug packen und das würde klappen ? Hab das nicht so genau rauslesen können. 

Trailer ist ein passender vorhanden der auch immer im Einsatz war. Das Boot kommt von der Ostsee und ist komplett Rostbeständig. Wurde komplett umgebaut und restauriert. Was Bugrollen sind weis ich leider nicht #d


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Es gibt spezielle Motoren für die Bug-Montage. Die kannst du dann mit einer Fernbedienung oder einem Fußpedal steuern.
Die ganz neuen kannst du über eine Route aus dem Echolot heraus steuern.
Ich glaube es gibt ein Forumpartner - der hat einige Elektromotoren im Angebot, auch mit Bescchreibung und Bildern. (Suchworte: Echolotzentrum Schlageter)

Mit Bugrollen meinte ich die Rollen auf dem Trailer, damit das Boot leicht bis vorne gezogen werden kann. Ich glaube die Richtige Bezeichnung dafür wäre Kielrolle.

Bugrolle ist eigentlich die Rolle, über die man den Anker bequemer ins Boot ziehen kann -> die ist auf jeden Fall auch zu Empfehlen...

Da habe ich auch die Begriffe verwechselt -> sorry!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Ich hab einen MinnKota Terrova mit Fernbedienung. Das funktioniert gut beim Vertikalangeln mit Baitcaster. Da kann ich eine Hand häufig an der Fernbedienung haben, um an Tiefenlinien entlang zu steuern. Wenn du beide Hände ständig frei brauchst, zB beim Wurfangeln mit Stationärrolle, würde ich tendenziell zur Fußsteuerung greifen. (und entsprechende Sitze einbauen, zumindest für den Steuermann)

Dein Bootstyp mit dem Aufbau dürfte etwas windanfällig sein (mehr als zB ein flaches Bassboat), da sind viele der E-Motoren bzw deren Ankerfunktion nicht richtig gut. Ich bin auf der Tidenelbe, bei Wind und Strömung steht das Boot nicht stramm ausgerichtet auf dem Punkt, sondern der Motor arbeitet viel und das Boot kreiselt. Für deine Zwecke kann ich dir aber mangels Erfahrung keine konkrete Modellempfehlung geben.

Ausserdem schaue ich oft nach vorne, um zu sehen, wie der Motor grad steht. Das ist wichtig, wenn du dicht am Ufer oder an Stegen und Pollern rummanövrierst... Im Ankermodus passiert es bei meinem auch, dass sich das Kabel mal rumwickelt.


----------



## Andre´ (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Super, danke für die weiteren  Tips.
Und danke nochmal für die Erklärung Mc Gill
Ich glaub so Anspruchsvoll, dass wir ganze Tiefenlinien entlang angeln wollen , oder einen Weg komplett zurückfahren sind wir nicht. 
Es geht eher darum nicht immer den 2 Takter anwerfen zu müssen wenn man sein Boot mal 10 Meter versetzen möchte oder einfach wieder drehen um besser werfen zu können. Das stell ich mir echt ätzend vor, und besonders Sprit schonend ist das sicherlich auch nicht. Und ja ich glaub auch dass das Boot ziemlich windanfällig sein wird. Deshalb auch die Frage wegen dem Anker, nicht dass es uns überall hinweg bläst^^^
Fußsteuerung klingt gut und einleuchtend, wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen.
Also immer her mit den Erfahrungen , sind wirklich froh Rückmeldungen zu bekommen


----------



## WalKo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Was Rutenhalter betrifft bin ich kein Profi, habe nur einen von Scotty und zwei Plastik wie im geposteten Link. 
Der Scotty kostet zwar das doppelte ist das aber nach meiner Meinung das auch wert. Die anderen würde ich nach Bauchgefühl nicht mehr kaufen, wenn das Risiko besteht das was Größeres beisst. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## allegoric (2. November 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Bei so einer Bootsgröße und dem Aufbau des Bootes würde ich für einen Heckmotor tendieren. Den Kahn bewegst du nur über Schub. So ein Bassboot ist zwar auch riesig, aber eben flach und windschnittig. Ich hab ein relativ hochboardiges, aber sehr leichtes Aluboot und da keult mein 55 lbs, 12V Motor an seiner Grenze. Ein laues Lüftchen und das wars. Da ich mich ebenfalls von 4 Meter auf kurz unter 5 Meter vergrößern will und ich hier in der Region meinen Benziner nur bedingt anwerfen kann, liebäugle ich mit einem Torqueedo. Damit kann man wenigstens ein Stück fahren, was mit Bugmotoren eher kaum möglich ist. Die sind wirklich nur zum Rangieren gut geeignet. Die Position des E-Motors, ob hinten oder vorn, ist ebenfalls entscheidend. Ich tendiere für hinten, da ich dort mehr Schub bekomme, obwohl ich gern einen Bugmotor hätte, der Bequemlichkeit wegen. Aktuell fahre ich mit 20 PS Benziner und habe aufgrund des nicht geraden Hecks noch eine zweite Motorhalterung montiert, damit lässt sich der E-Motor relativ vernünftig liften und eben auch fahren: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Ausenborder...628477?hash=item25cdfbe93d:g:OPIAAOSwHEhZ8f6b


----------



## Andre´ (2. November 2017)

*AW: Das erste Boot und viele Fragen*

Top, danke für die Infos !

Die gelinkten Rutenhalter hatten wir mal bestellt zum anschauen und die sehen wirklich gut aus und werden auch ran gebaut.

Okay zum fahren dann einen Heckmotor, zum umsetzen würde auch ein Bugmotor taugen. Hab ich verstanden , thx

Puh ist echt schwer


----------

